# Spec V's are FAST!!!



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I was at the local autoX last weekend which I didn't get to run in.  BUT there was a Spec V there that was REALLY quick. He had some of the best times of the day and the car was totally stock. It's really funny to watch that car run because the inside rear wheel lifts on EVERY corner. Blame the solid rear axle. Anyways I just thought I would share this with you guys.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

My last autox had a guy with a Spec-v, but he didn't do so well at all. Eric and I wanted to jump him and show him how to drive his damn car, it was really sad to see. I'm sure he was just a rookie though, and hopefully he'll get better with time.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I've seen two Specs at the local auto-x's, and while they're faster than me and my car(seven events under my belt), they aren't near the front of the pack.


----------



## trasen92SER (May 30, 2002)

*Spec V*

First time at an autocross today but my fifth fun run in a car was in a Spec V. Mind you, I had ridden in a lot of other cars that day (Boxster S, Z28, 2.5RS, Miata). 
This Spec V (driven well) was VERY fast! It felt a lot more smooth through the course than anything else and the times were easily faster than 75% of the cars there. This was stock! I just wish those things didn't have a 6200 rev limit (how low!). 

Well, there's my .02


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

We had another 3 of them at our last autox, and I still haven't been beaten by one.


----------



## trasen92SER (May 30, 2002)

*Driver= 90%+*

I can understand that you would beat Spec V's with your car. The guy who drove the Spec V I was in definitely wasn't a rookie and that makes a lot of difference. I guess I was just impressed with the performance of the car. Never been in one and my expectations weren't too high.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I don't know...you think it's still 90% driver when you have a stock-suspensioned automatic 1.6l B14 and are running against Spec Vs and RSX Type Ss?


----------



## Kelway (Jun 19, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> * It's really funny to watch that car run because the inside rear wheel lifts on EVERY corner. Blame the solid rear axle.*


Dude, almost every well driven FWD does that. You should have seen mine at my last event.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

It's true about 90% driver. I have beaten plenty of cars that are much faster than my car. At my last event a friend of mine was, I guess happy he beat me, he was driving a Honda S2000! He only beat me by a few tenths of a second. 240hp rear wheel drive 5spd vs 110hp front wheel drive automatic............and he barely beat me. You tell me.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Hmm...guess I have a little ways to go, and maybe suspension mods some day...


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*i saw a few also......*

but like most of ya'll said, they were rookies, but i do admire the car, only if it comes in 2-door.......hmmm.........


----------

